# 03/26 SmackDown Discussion Thread: Have we seen the last of The New Day?



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Are Xavier Woods & Big E still considering quitting WWE*​


> A candid moment following Kofi Kingston’s crushing Gauntlet Match loss saw Big E & xXavier Woods, frustrated after Mr. McMahon threw a wrench in Kofi’s WrestleMania dreams at the end of a grueling Gauntlet Match, throwing out the idea of quitting WWE to their hurting friend. After all, it seemed that no matter what Kingston did, the WWE Chairman would just throw another roadblock in his path.
> 
> Kingston told them that wasn’t the right move to make, and to take time to think. After a night of reflection, Woods & Big E don’t seem to have budged from their line of thought.
> 
> ...











*Fatal 4-Way Match to determine Asuka’s WrestleMania challenger*​


> What is sure to be an intense Fatal 4-Way Match between Carmella, Naomi, Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville will determine who will challenge SmackDown Women’s Champion Asuka at WrestleMania.
> 
> The news was broken during Kayla Braxton’s exclusive interview with Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville. Fire & Desire’s friendship has been on rocky ground as of late, as each’s interference in the other’s match against The Empress of Tomorrow backfired. Rose & Deville look to be back on the same page, but will that be the case when a championship opportunity at WrestleMania hangs in the balance?
> 
> Who will move on to challenge Asuka at WrestleMania? Find out next Tuesday on SmackDown LIVE at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Kurt Angle to have his final match on SmackDown LIVE against AJ Styles this Tuesday night*​


> Kurt Angle’s farewell tour is about to hit SmackDown LIVE in the biggest way possible. Oh, it’s true.
> 
> Angle’s final match ever on the blue brand will take place this Tuesday night when the WWE Hall of Famer takes on AJ Styles. The two Superstars share a rich history, but this will be the first time the two have ever locked up in a WWE ring.
> 
> Angle has long been a cornerstone of the SmackDown brand and will undoubtedly create one last classic moment against The Phenomenal One. Watch as history is made this Tuesday night at 8/7 C on USA Network.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Bryan/Kofi has been booked so much better than Brock/Seth & the women's triple threat. The difference in quality between SmackDown & Raw creative is enormous.

There's no way it main events Mania, as it's a SmackDown match & Vince won't allow that, but it's easily the best built match on the show. In fact I'd say as of right now the only matches with decent builds have been SmackDown matches. Raw's RTWM has been a complete dumpster fire.


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Bryan/Kofi has been booked so much better than Brock/Seth & the women's triple threat. The difference in quality between SmackDown & Raw creative is enormous.
> 
> There's no way it main events Mania, as it's a SmackDown match & Vince won't allow that, but it's easily the best built match on the show. In fact I'd say as of right now the only matches with decent builds have been SmackDown matches. Raw's RTWM has been a complete dumpster fire.



What's wrong with the women's triple threat I don't know I think it's been booked alright as has Batista and HHH and that's still in the early stages


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

johnbadger said:


> *What's wrong with the women's triple threat* I don't know I think it's been booked alright as has Batista and HHH and that's still in the early stages


How long have you got?


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> How long have you got?



Lets hear you take I got a while



If its anything regarding the triple threat itself Ronda is still very green , so they put Charlotte in there to actually make it a solid match

Charlotte and Becky do always deliver


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

johnbadger said:


> Lets hear you take I got a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"badass" Becky tapping out to Asuka, suspension, injury, suspension lifted, suspended again, arrested, "badass" Becky apologising to authority, Charlotte inserted for no reason, knee re-injured at house show, "badass" Becky hobbling around on a crutch, Ronda breaks kayfabe for no reason, "badass" Becky gets her ass kicked and happily accepts a DQ win, "badass" Becky making no effort to get back at Ronda for beating her ass, zero interaction between them for 3 weeks now, Becky/Charlotte essentially having a singles feud on SD we've seen for 8 months, Dana Brooke, Travis Browne

I think that covers it. There's probably more fuckery that I'm missing though.


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> "badass" Becky tapping out to Asuka, suspension, injury, suspension lifted, suspended again, arrested, "badass" Becky apologising to authority, Charlotte inserted for no reason, knee re-injured at house show, "badass" Becky hobbling around on a crutch, Ronda breaks kayfabe for no reason, "badass" Becky gets her ass kicked and happily accepts a DQ win, "badass" Becky making no effort to get back at Ronda for beating her ass, zero interaction between them for 3 weeks now, Becky/Charlotte essentially having a singles feud on SD we've seen for 8 months, Dana Brooke, Travis Browne
> 
> I think that covers it. There's probably more fuckery that I'm missing though.


hey there have been feuds that have been over a lot less, I remember when jealousy was all there was needed to make a women's feud 

and Charlotte was inserted to make the match better although I do understand your point there


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm itching to see what happens with Kofi and his inclusion this week, Should be a suprise.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Kofi to be entered in the Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal where he HAS to win to get the title shot.

Perhaps Vince puts a target on his back and offers a cash reward for whoever eliminates him too.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Kofi to be entered in the Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal where he HAS to win to get the title shot.
> 
> Perhaps Vince puts a target on his back and offers a cash reward for whoever eliminates him too.


That's actually a pretty cool idea.

What will actually happen is Big E, Woods, AJ, Owens, Miz, Ali, Usos, Hardy's etc will all threaten to quit & Vince will book the match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> That's actually a pretty cool idea.
> 
> What will actually happen is Big E, Woods, AJ, Owens, Miz, Ali, Usos, Hardy's etc will all threaten to quit & Vince will book the match.


It's such a cop-out isn't it?

Because you'd think the rest of the roster would just do the same in future to get title shots and better opportunities.

At least the ATGMBR idea allows Kofi to stick it to McMahon in a better way (and we can get a nice cool Kofi battle royal spot).


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Expecting something like this on Tuesday. Maybe Big E can play the role of The Rock.


----------



## TheBeastLesnar (Sep 4, 2013)

*Kurt Angle to Wrestle AJ Styles in His Farewell Smackdown Match*

WWE has just confirmed that Kurt Angle Will Wrestle His Last Smackdown Match Against AJ Styles here's the article https://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/article/kurt-angle-vs-aj-styles


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Kurt Angle to Wrestle AJ Styles in His Farewell Smackdown Match*

Damn, did not expect this.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Kurt Angle to Wrestle AJ Styles in His Farewell Smackdown Match*

:nice

Looking forward to it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Kurt Angle to Wrestle AJ Styles in His Farewell Smackdown Match*

Outside of literally maybe 3 matches at most, I haven't watched TNA in 10 years, but I distinctly remember watching Angle and Styles having a simply fantastic long television match for the title. Haven't seen it since.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Kurt Angle to Wrestle AJ Styles in His Farewell Smackdown Match*

If Corbin ends up being his actual opponent at Mania, then we can just consider this his retirement match instead and skip the WM match.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Kurt Angle to Wrestle AJ Styles in His Farewell Smackdown Match*

Corbin will ruin it.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Kurt Angle to Wrestle AJ Styles in His Farewell Smackdown Match*

It should be Kurt vs Roode tomorrow, Kurt vs AJ on SD, Kurt vs Jarrett and Kurt vs Joe next week and then Kurt vs Cena at WM.

His TNA run is a big part of his legacy whether WWE wants to acknowledge it or not and its only fitting that he face those guys before going out against Cena in his last match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Kurt Angle to Wrestle AJ Styles in His Farewell Smackdown Match*

Cool.

Not expecting much given Angles state now. But like the Gable match, the fact this is even happening is good enough.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Kurt Angle to Wrestle AJ Styles in His Farewell Smackdown Match*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> It should be Kurt vs Roode tomorrow, Kurt vs AJ on SD, Kurt vs Jarrett and Kurt vs Joe next week and then Kurt vs Cena at WM.
> 
> His TNA run is a big part of his legacy whether WWE wants to acknowledge it or not and its only fitting that he face those guys before going out against Cena in his last match.


 That sounds like a great plan, so that means they wont do it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Kurt Angle to Wrestle AJ Styles in His Farewell Smackdown Match*

They should do one with Joe too but woo


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Kurt Angle to Wrestle AJ Styles in His Farewell Smackdown Match*

Kurt Angle vs AJ Styles happening on a Smackdown? :wow

I'm not going to except much from this match, but I bet it has the potential to be a fun one


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109937965197869057


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Kurt Angle to Wrestle AJ Styles in His Farewell Smackdown Match*

Sasha/Bayley on SD, Kurt Angle on SD, Becky/Charlotte on RAW, NXT call ups going wherever they want lol. Why don't they just end the brand split already? It's not like it exists anymore.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Kurt Angle to Wrestle AJ Styles in His Farewell Smackdown Match*



DammitC said:


> Kurt Angle vs AJ Styles happening on a Smackdown? :wow
> 
> I'm not going to except much from this match, but I bet it has the potential to be a fun one


 Kurt is too far gone to expect much from him and he's likely not going to get much in on AJ. It's effectively a 10 minute exhibition match.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:mj2 Poor AJ


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

I hope Styles and Angle will be something fun. It won't be like their battles in TNA, but still hope for something good. I'm sure there will be interference from at least Orton.

It's sad how much they care about the WWE title, to the point that we're two weeks from WrestleMania and yet don't have an official match. Just get this over with tomorrow already.

look forward to seeing more from Miz & Shane.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

Will Becky and Charlotte still be on smackdown til wrestlemania or are they just on raw from now on?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

cainkopeland said:


> Will Becky and Charlotte still be on smackdown til wrestlemania or are they just on raw from now on?


Well, they are still Smackdown stars, technically, so they'll likely pull double duty some more.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ace said:


> :mj2 Poor AJ


He won't lose, he sucks. Only people with charisma and talent like Joe get jobbed out. AJ is safe.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

So, not only is the Raw Women's Championship match a triple threat, now Sasha and Bayley have to put their titles on the line in another multi-women match. Is Vince going to complete the set and Asuka somehow faces all four of these women?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy shit they're in Connecticut. Could my dream come true? PETE GAS...RODNEY..CUE THE MUSIC!!! Have Bo and Axel come with Miz at Mania. BOOK THIS SHIT NOW.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Would be great to never see New Day again as stable! Hope they turn on each other and Big E gets his shot


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> So, not only is the Raw Women's Championship match a triple threat, now Sasha and Bayley have to put their titles on the line in another multi-women match. Is Vince going to complete the set and Asuka somehow faces all four of these women?


Maybe not all four but 90% chance she faces at least two of them. In hindsight, it's a miracle that last year had two singles matches for the women's titles. I have a feeling that won't happen again for a long while.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will AJ Styles be able to defeat Kurt Angle tonight?
- Will Xavier Woods and Big E end up quitting the company before Kofi Kingston finally gets a WWE title match at Wrestlemania 35?
- Who will challenge Asuka for her Women's title at Wrestlemania?
- Will the Usos find out their challengers for the Tag titles for the biggest ppv of the year by tonight?
- Is Rey Mysterio prepared to face Samoa Joe for his United States title at Wrestlemania?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

With the Womens Tag titles match already announced for Mania I wouldn't be surprised if the IIconics don't appear until then, hell I think there is more chances of them appearing on RAW next week than appearing on SD these next couple of weeks.

Episode doesn't look all that appealing going by the preview:

More Charlotte and Becky :eyeroll

The Fatal Four Way which likely will be a mess with a screwy finish

AJ/Angle would be exciting but Angle's current state is just sad

I suppose that the Kofi stuff is the most interesting part of the show, but they kinda killed the hype a little after that Gauntlet. Still want to see how they end up making the Kofi/Bryan match, maybe putting all 3 New Day members career on the line or something like that


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hope Mandy wins the Fatal 4 Way, Have a feeling something is gonna happen between her and Sonya though


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

> Tonight's WWE SmackDown and WWE 205 Live episodes will take place from the Mohegan Sun Arena in Uncasville, CT as the Road to WrestleMania 35 continues.
> 
> SmackDown will feature WWE Hall of Famer Kurt Angle vs. AJ Styles plus a Fatal 4 Way to determine the WrestleMania 35 opponent for SmackDown Women's Champion Asuka with Mandy Rose vs. Naomi vs. Carmella vs. Sonya Deville. 205 Live will feature a big six-man match with The Lucha House Party vs. Humberto Carrillo, Jack Gallagher and Drew Gulak.
> 
> ...


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...ackdown-205-live-kurt-angle-in-action-652392/


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Holy shit they're in Connecticut. Could my dream come true? PETE GAS...RODNEY..CUE THE MUSIC!!! Have Bo and Axel come with Miz at Mania. BOOK THIS SHIT NOW.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Appatently something interesting will happen tonight, and it seems that it has to be with the SD womens title


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110670834342023168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110671750822547457
Those two people are known to have reliable sources backstage. Also, WWE removed the Fatal 4 way from the SD preview in the WWE website


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Appatently something interesting will happen tonight, and it seems that it has to be with the SD womens title
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110670834342023168
> ...


Great, more rewrites.

At this point, I'm half expecting the Mae Young Battle Royal to be for Asuka's title.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

WrestleVotes is very credible. Like Mordecay said, they removed the Fatal 4 Way from the preview. They have Flair/Lynch listed in the preview. I wonder if WrestleVotes tweet has anything to do with Asuka and the ladies from the RAW WM Main Event.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So they're gonna take the title off Asuka before WrestleMania.....you would think I'd be furious about this, but I'm not. I just don't care anymore.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

"Fightful Select has learned that there are major changes to tonight's planned women's fatal four way match that was to determine a top contender to Asuka at WrestleMania. We're told there is an extensive segment that will take place, however. Word backstage is that the match won't go as planned tonight, and we could instead see Asuka in action. We're working to find out more or gain some clarity on the situation as details are vague."

Someone COUGH*Nikki Cross* COUGH attacks Asuka backstage, and that starts a war


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Asuka will do something tonight with Charlotte and Becky. That could be good or bad for her.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Unless she's getting added to the main event too (which she isn't), it'll be neither. It doesn't matter what they do with her now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

And here I was thinking it was something actually important like Cena or Taker. 

It's the SD womens title, who the fuck cares? They barely have Asuka on the show as is now it's apparently big news that something is "happening" even the best case scenario wouldn't be major news.

Major news should be reserved to stars the caliber of Rock, Cena, Taker, Goldberg, Lesnar etc. tier. At least that's what I consider major news.

Cena showing up and challenging Angle would be major/big news.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Unless she's getting added to the main event too (which she isn't), it'll be neither. It doesn't matter what they do with her now.


If Asuka interrupts Becky and Charlotte she WILL be added to the main event. Because she will remind everyone that she made Becky tap out at the Rumble and how she has unfinished business with Charlotte. Sure it's late in the game, but times are different now. With social media WWE doesn't have to book things way in advanced.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait for people getting their hopes high of actually getting a decent SD womens title match at Mania just for WWE to troll us and go back to their original plans of Asuka vs Lacey Evans :heston


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Ace said:


> "Fightful Select has learned that there are major changes to tonight's planned women's fatal four way match that was to determine a top contender to Asuka at WrestleMania. We're told there is an extensive segment that will take place, however. Word backstage is that the match won't go as planned tonight, and we could instead see Asuka in action. We're working to find out more or gain some clarity on the situation as details are vague."
> 
> Someone COUGH*Nikki Cross* COUGH attacks Asuka backstage, and that starts a war


Sounds more like Asuka is dropping the title in an impromptu match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dibil13 said:


> Sounds more like Asuka is dropping the title in an impromptu match.


 Well that's stupid considering the lack of options. And the last thing the womens triple threat needs is more fuckery.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> If Asuka interrupts Becky and Charlotte she WILL be added to the main event. Because she will remind everyone that she made Becky tap out at the Rumble and how she has unfinished business with Charlotte. Sure it's late in the game, but times are different now. With social media WWE doesn't have to book things way in advanced.


That's not going to happen.

Asuka will drop the title tonight.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

im not getting the vibes that tonight will be a title match (or rather, asuka losing the title), especially with fightful's report.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Eva Marie is returning to defeat Asuka for the Smackdown Women's Championship.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Adding Asuka to the main event and making it a 4-way would be great. Charlotte gets in just for being Flair's daughter, why not let Asuka in for being the best female talent?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's not going to happen.
> 
> Asuka will drop the title tonight.


If that's the case it does free her up to answer a possible open challenge from Rousey on the post WM RAW. If Rousey somehow retains at WM she will most likely lose the title the next night. Why wouldn't an arrogant Rousey issue an open challenge?


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Reil said:


> im not getting the vibes that tonight will be a title match, especially with fightful's report.


The report has been updated and now says this at the end: ''Instead, there are rumblings that Asuka herself could be in action on the show in a title match.
Whatever the final plan may be, we're told it's going to get a healthy amount of time on tonight's show.''


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110681239390949377
Well, let's get ready for some crazy shit.

SRS did also respond to a fan that he has no idea if Asuka is dropping the title tonight. But something's gonna go down.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> If that's the case it does free her up to answer a possible open challenge from Rousey on the post WM RAW. If Rousey somehow retains at WM she will most likely lose the title the next night. Why wouldn't an arrogant Rousey issue an open challenge?


So you think Becky is going to lose at WrestleMania, and Charlotte is going to lose at WrestleMania, and then Asuka will beat Rousey for the title the next night? :lol

Never going to happen, and even if it did, I don't care. If Asuka's not in that WrestleMania main event, and she's not, nothing she ever does for the rest of her career matters to me. It's irrelevant. At this point, I'm watching just to see her perform and no other reason. 

In a way, I'm actually kind of relieved. Her dropping the title tonight would've annoyed me endlessly before they made that press release on Friday, but today, it doesn't even bother me slightly. I'm glad I never have to care about her booking again. It all became completely pointless.


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So you think Becky is going to lose at WrestleMania, and Charlotte is going to lose at WrestleMania, and then Asuka will beat Rousey for the title the next night? :lol
> 
> Never going to happen, and even if it did, I don't care. If Asuka's not in that WrestleMania main event, and she's not, nothing she ever does for the rest of her career matters to me. It's irrelevant. At this point, I'm watching just to see her perform and no other reason.
> 
> In a way, I'm actually kind of relieved. Her dropping the title tonight would've annoyed me endlessly before they made that press release on Friday, but today, it doesn't even bother me slightly. I'm glad I never have to care about her booking again. It all became completely pointless.


This is one of the stupidest things I've ever read. Winning championships is more important than main eventing WM.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I'd be all for Shayna doing a Paige and taking the title in her debut. Much more likely that it's something crap like Lacey winning it, then Vince comes out and says ''You'll get your rematch, Asuka. In the pre-show battle royal'' :vince5


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Yeah about that...



Spoiler: Potential Major Spoiler



Asuka is slated to drop the title tonight to Charlotte, according to Rovert. It's being done to "make the WM main event even bigger". Needless to say, backstage morale is super low as a result of this, and incredibly toxic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BrokenFreakinNeck said:


> This is one of the stupidest things I've ever read. Winning championships is more important than main eventing WM.


For the men, yes. For the women, championships are a dime a dozen. Everybody gets them. The first ever womens WM main event is the first of its kind. If Asuka doesn't get to be a part of that, nothing else matters.

I don't even care that she's dropping the title tonight. I should care, but I don't.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If those rumours are true... oh boy


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

And people wonder why Asuka fans are always pissed off...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am boggling at that potential spoiler. It's so stupid!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why’s New Day so happy right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Dibil13 said:


> *I'd be all for Shayna doing a Paige and taking the title in her debut*. Much more likely that it's something crap like Lacey winning it, then Vince comes out and says ''You'll get your rematch, Asuka. In the pre-show battle royal'' :vince5


What an Asuka fan, wow.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Reil said:


> Yeah about that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am praying to the heavens above and the hells below that this is not true. What an absolutely preposterous thing to even suggest alone go through with [emoji2357]


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

If that spoiler happens this company is dumber then I really thought 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

That spoiler is SO WWE, it's definitely happening, and I don't even know how to react.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Please Don't let those twitter Rumors be true I love Charlotte but this is too much there is no need to bury the division like that.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*yawn*

Is anyone else tired of sympathetic underdog faces?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Please let that spoiler be true


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Please beat Vince’s ass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

BORING


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

That Arena looks like it sits 4000 tops lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MrJT said:


> That Arena looks like it sits 4000 tops lol




It’s a casino lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I just read that spoiler and my fucking god I hope that's not true. if it does end up happen this company just continues sinking into the depths of retardation.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bryan spitting fax.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This segment better end with New Day beating the everliving fuck out of Vince.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> I just read that spoiler and my fucking god I hope that's not true. if it does end up happen this company just continues sinking into the depths of retardation.


What spoiler?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Fresh Afternoon!

I died at that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bryan calling people a B plus player is kinda funny not gonna lie.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fresh afternoon :HA :HA


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is Kofi's story, why isn't he doing any of the talking?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I like Xavier keeps calling him by his first name ha ha


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Soul_Body said:


> What spoiler?






Spoiler: Potential Major Spoiler



Asuka is slated to drop the title tonight to Charlotte, according to Rovert. It's being done to "make the WM main event even bigger". Needless to say, backstage morale is super low as a result of this, and incredibly toxic.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So he’s calling him Bryan now? 

Hahaha get em Vince 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Crowd should start an AEW chant


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Soul_Body said:


> What spoiler?


it was a few pages back


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Not gonna lie, I was happy that Vince told Daniel to shut up :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> This is Kofi's story, why isn't he doing any of the talking?


Charisma of a rock in the middle of the desert


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Bryan calling people a B plus player is kinda funny not gonna lie.


That is why he is doing it.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> This is Kofi's story, why isn't he doing any of the talking?


Because he sucks.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

LOL at Bryan firing up Vince


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Not gonna lie. Daniel Bryan is killing this as a entitled heel


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf is this dumb shit lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh so now Big E and Xavier have to get Kofi into the match, this is just overkill now :lol

LOL at Daniel being all mad though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another gauntlet fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This whole gauntlet thing is getting stupid.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Himiko said:


> Spoiler: Potential Major Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Asuka is slated to drop the title tonight to Charlotte, according to Rovert. It's being done to "make the WM main event even bigger". Needless to say, backstage morale is super low as a result of this, and incredibly toxic.


This company can go fuck itself if that happens.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Daniel Bryan has become the biggest tool in the industry.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So New Day is just gonna run through more people. Yay. No. Bring the Queen out please.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

New Day not curb-stomping Vince makes them confirmed beta-bitches.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Tag team gauntlet playa!


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Your going to burie the tag team division too


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Lay off the Botox, Uncle Vinnie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This story line jumped the shark 2 weeks ago.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

finalnight said:


> New Day not curb-stomping Vince makes them confirmed beta-bitches.




Vince is gonna fuck them again so maybe there’s a chance later Kofi just goes off on him? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I really want that old piece of shit to get punched in the face really hard.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Himiko said:


> Spoiler: Potential Major Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Asuka is slated to drop the title tonight to Charlotte, according to Rovert. It's being done to "make the WM main event even bigger". Needless to say, backstage morale is super low as a result of this, and incredibly toxic.


Wow  I may throw my TV out the window


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

omg the spoiler is happening...i love it!!!


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Son of a bitch, not another Gauntlet Match!! Put him in the match if you insist on it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

It’s happening hahahahahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

WWE are doing their best to make sure nobody ever wants the women to main event ever again


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I swear there is a new backstage interviewer every month.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh God it's happening isn't it? fpalm

And lol at the ratings killer sayng that she is bringing the people


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH god is this why the spoiler is happening because everyone called her the 3rd wheel and undeserving?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh wow it's happening ....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess that spoiler is true.............


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Please lord I beg you don’t do this! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

what the fuck was that noise Becky made at the start of that interview by the way lol


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Spoiler: Potential Major Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Asuka is slated to drop the title tonight to Charlotte, according to Rovert. It's being done to "make the WM main event even bigger". Needless to say, backstage morale is super low as a result of this, and incredibly toxic.


Ok that's fuck shit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hopefully the fans boo the fuck out of this.


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

wow doing Asuka dirty.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Twitter is about to meltdown boyos! lets go! hahaha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MrJT said:


> what the fuck was that noise Becky made at the start of that interview by the way lol




It sounded like she was trying to talk extra Irish where the words get jumbled together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Charlotte bout to take Asuka's belt fpalm


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Charlotte’s record setting 8th women’s championship win is about to be in a throwaway match on Smackdown 2 weeks before she challenges for a different title, only to hold it for 2 weeks before ultimately losing it to Becky at WM 

Poor Asuka. Poor everyone. This is a disaster.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So I'm guessing Asuka is heading back to Japan after all...?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank God my girls are in the womens tag titles match, it seems like they probably would be off Mania if they weren't on that match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Asuka has no match for her title at Wrestlemania*... "How about we just take the title off her as well? Great idea"... What a bunch of idiots.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This is hilarious.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So Asuka is just gonna put her belt on the line just cause? Wtf?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This makes no sense logic wise why she gets a title shot for the SD title when she has a WM title shot for the raw title


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They haven't announced this match as being for the title, have they?

EDIT: Never mind, saw the ring announcer in the ring, they only do that for title matches.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Asuka looks pissed


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

This rematch should of been at wrestlemania instead of shoe horning Charlotte in the triple threat


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

They're doing this 

Fuck this.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

WTF, not even a promo to set it up? This is weird af.

Hopefully Becky screws her, this is too dumb.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Pls no asuka can’t lose. Wtf


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lmao I love Charlotte so Im happy with this but just announcing it with no set up WTF LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh Auska kissing the title goodbye isnt she


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Asuka just bail on this company you'll be better off...this is disgusting


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Are they planning on having the match at WM for both titles?.. Don't get WWE's decision making here.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Charlottes tits are freakishly huge at this point


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Screw Vince, again.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Twitter is melting down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Fucking disgusting. I hate this company so much.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Asuka literally kissing the title goodbye


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

fpalm

My hype for Wrestlemania is now 0, this company is a fucking joke.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Really trying to make Batista a face at Mania I guess.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HOLY FUCKIN SHIT THEIR GONNA UNIFY THE TITLES


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So if Charlotte wins the title and takes it to Mania, how does that even work? Does she just not defend it or have two matches at Mania? I don't really want to see her wrestle twice, lol. This is so fucking stupid.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This is hilarious. Why is she even getting a Smackdown title match? And, if Asuka wins, don't she then earn a spot in the main event of Wrestlemania?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> This makes no sense logic wise why she gets a title shot for the SD title when she has a WM title shot for the raw title


It makes zero sense why she even has a title shot for the RAW Women's Title in the first place.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

And even after this there will still be people that defend this company.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

What the actual fuck ??


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Twitter is melting down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My brain is melting down. Not gonna watch.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd lay down and no sell...make it look like finger pint of doom...and walk the hell out


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The amount of plastic on that bitch can feed a fucking country, she's not even human anymore. I really don't want to watch this bullshit, getting Royal Rumble 2015 vibes.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

HugoCortez said:


> Screw Vince, again.


I seriously hope AEW gets massive.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

This is fucking disgusting


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I can’t believe they’re doing this. They have been determined to destroy this women’s WM match. They have done literally everything wrong.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Titty Flair is winning isn't she? For Fucks sake.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MrJT said:


> Charlottes tits are freakishly huge at this point


Yeah, they already looked weird on her nude at their old size, can only imagine how much worse it's gotten.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I really hope they don't put the belt on Charlotte.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BTW it's good that the commentators seem genuinely confused at how Charlotte got a title match, it makes sense that they'd ask how.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah I just noticed they never said anything about the women’s match tonight with Mandy and whoever else that was supposed to set up Asuka’s opponent.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Woweee just tuned in and what a fucking waste of Asuka and her title. Damn


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> I seriously hope AEW gets massive.


You and me both.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

So Becky's gonna call herself the Champ Champ on the Raw after mania. Sad


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Are they unifying the titles are something.. Only thing that makes sense.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is fuckin crazy....they're just gonna give it to her?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Oh, the match that SHOULD have been happening at Wrestlemania.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

arch.unleash said:


> The amount of plastic on that bitch can feed a fucking country, she's not even human anymore. I really don't want to watch this bullshit, getting Royal Rumble 2015 vibes.


I think Charlotte looks good. She's no Peyton Royce, Mandy Rose or Charly Caruso though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> WTF, not even a promo to set it up? This is weird af.
> 
> Hopefully Becky screws her, this is too dumb.


Hey, you were right after all. Both belts on the line. Take a bow.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Asuka literally kissing the title goodbye


That's what I was thinking. Shes gonna lose today I know it. Fucking hell.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So if Charlotte wins the title and takes it to Mania, how does that even work? Does she just not defend it or have two matches at Mania? I don't really want to see her wrestle twice, lol. This is so fucking stupid.


Or whoever gets pinned loses their title? Unless this is their way to unifying the title if they actually have Asuka drop the title.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They should’ve built this women’s WM match the way they did for the women’s main event of TLC, no over the top-ness, just a great story with great women having a great match. 

They’ve dumped and piled everything including the kitchen sink onto this WM match, it’s shocking


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BECKY IS ABOUT TO BECOME WOMENS UNDISPUTED CHAMPION HOLY FUCK


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why are you guys crying? Everyones savior Becky is about to talk out of WM double champ. Like yall give a shit about Asuka LOL


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone who isn't Reigns, Rollins, Styles, Mcintyre, Becky or Charlotte may as well request their release and go to AEW.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why are you guys crying? Everyones savior Becky is about to talk out of WM double champ. Like yall give a shit about Asuka LOL


I do, but I stopped caring about Asukas booking when they made the triple threat match officially the main event.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Becky can steal another Mcgregor saying by calling herself the Champ Champ


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What if Asuka won :lol :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was an insanely long commercial break.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

The worst of this is that this match could easily being in the main card of Wrestlemania as a redemption rematch for Asuka after last year, but no, a fodder for the other title and Charlotte.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

what a way of unceremoniously dropping someone out of the WM card like two or three weeks prior to the event. I've always hated Vince, but now...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why are you guys crying? Everyones savior Becky is about to talk out of WM double champ. Like yall give a shit about Asuka LOL


I'm more of an Asuka fan than a Becky fan tbh so I'm pissed off for Asuka, she deserves better.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why are you guys crying? Everyones savior Becky is about to talk out of WM double champ. Like yall give a shit about Asuka LOL


I love Becky, but this isn't right.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> What if Asuka won :lol :lol


Can't. First of all, they wouldn't do that. Secondly, the spoiler was her dropping the title. The fact that this match happened suggests the spoiler was true, because it wasn't scheduled.

Thirdly, Charlottes promo means she has to win. She's in the main event. After that promo, they have no choice or they make the main event look bad.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Himiko said:


> They should’ve built this women’s WM match the way they did for the women’s main event of TLC, no over the top-ness, just a great story with great women having a great match.
> 
> They’ve dumped and piled everything including the kitchen sink onto this WM match, it’s shocking


They're going out of their way to ruin this main event.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Or whoever gets pinned loses their title? Unless this is their way to unifying the title if they actually have Asuka drop the title.




Maybe the winner gets both titles, but they’re not unified. So she can defend each title on their respective show


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Anyone who isn't Reigns, Rollins, Styles, Mcintyre, Becky or Charlotte may as well request their release and go to AEW.


Also Bork Laser has it made in WWE because of his UFC deal leverage.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why are you guys crying? Everyones savior Becky is about to talk out of WM double champ. Like yall give a shit about Asuka LOL


Well, I care about Asuka for a fact, so...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

According to the spoiler, backstage morale is incredibly low and toxic because of this decision. 

I don’t blame them.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I do, but I stopped caring about Asukas booking when they made the triple threat match officially the main event.


The curse is in full force right now, Joe is the worst booked guy on the roster and Asuka will be the worst booked woman in 5 minutes. You must be having a very hard time, not just you but every wrestling fan with any kind of sense :vince


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Why didn't they just do this match at Mania instead.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Himiko said:


> According to the spoiler, backstage morale is incredibly low and toxic because of this decision.
> 
> I don’t blame them.


Why would anybody backstage give a fuck about this other than Asuka herself?



arch.unleash said:


> The curse is in full force right now, Joe is the worst booked guy on the roster and Asuka will be the worst booked woman in 5 minutes. You must be having a very hard time, not just you but every wrestling fan with any kind of sense :vince


No harder than I've ever been. I care about Joes booking, but I'm at peace with anything that happens with Asuka at this point. I no longer care. All I cared about was her being in the first womens main event. Once it become official that the 3 way closes, I stopped caring. I'm free.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why are you guys crying? Everyones savior Becky is about to talk out of WM double champ. Like yall give a shit about Asuka LOL


I actually like her better than Becky but I know I'm in the minority there..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

another fucking ad
they just had one 5 mins ago
this is a title match FFS


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Anyone who isn't Reigns, Rollins, Styles, Mcintyre, Becky or Charlotte may as well request their release and go to AEW.


Basically. You're facing the supermen. Not a superman. Lmao :heston


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

How is it that Vince keeps finding new ways to top himself when it comes to ruining things that are handed to him on a silver platter? A fucking 10 year old child could have booked this women's division since the rumble and had it make more sense.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Is Asuka really going back to Japan

I don't like how they treating her


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wait so if Charlotte wins this she is still in the match with Ronda and Becky so not only does Asuka get fucked out of a Mania match but one of the other 4 women from fatal 4 way that was supposed to happen tonight as well does? I seriously hate this fucking company and Charlotte. and people said she wasn't more of a cancer to the product then fucking Roman :beckylol at that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The kick that killed Mandy doesn't kill Charlotte


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’m praying they’ve seen the reaction online and quickly calls an audible. 

But they won’t. Asuka is fucked. We’re fucked. Everything is fucked.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Like yall give a shit about Asuka LOL


Says you.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

We're all so shocked that we don't realize how fuckin great this match has been


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Can't. First of all, they wouldn't do that. Secondly, the spoiler was her dropping the title. The fact that this match happened suggests the spoiler was true, because it wasn't scheduled.
> 
> Thirdly, Charlottes promo means she has to win. She's in the main event. After that promo, they have no choice or they make the main event look bad.


I was kidding lol. I've already seen the spoiler and all that.

My feeling was that this match was literally last min plans. I just feel pretty bad for Asuka. Her booking has been shit for months.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I love Becky, but this isn't right.


So what. When WM ends with Becky holding both belts youll jizz in your pants and will have no care in the world for Asuka sitting backstage who got probably got eliminated in the womans battle royal. All this fake outrage lmao.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why are you guys crying? Everyones savior Becky is about to talk out of WM double champ. Like yall give a shit about Asuka LOL


I think Asuka's shit having more talent than that cringe bitch might be a reason.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> We're all so shocked that we don't realize how fuckin great this match has been


its hard to tell since over 50% of this match has happened during ads


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Himiko said:


> According to the spoiler, backstage morale is incredibly low and toxic because of this decision.
> 
> I don’t blame them.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110699342795603968


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They are totally shitting on this match. Not even split screening this break.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why would anybody backstage give a fuck about this other than Asuka herself?
> 
> 
> 
> No harder than I've ever been. I care about Joes booking, but I'm at peace with anything that happens with Asuka at this point. I no longer care. All I cared about was her being in the first womens main event. Once it become official that the 3 way closes, I stopped caring. I'm free.




They probably feel the same way the fans do about this. 

I’m basing this off the spoiler, which was correct about the match so [emoji2370]


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Maybe the winner gets both titles, but they’re not unified. So she can defend each title on their respective show




Are you in the same Facebook group as me? Someone posted this verbatim lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So what. When WM ends with Becky holding both belts youll jizz in your pants and will have no care in the world for Asuka sitting backstage who got probably got eliminated in the womans battle royal. All this fake outrage lmao.


Well I'm stopping watching after Mania, so yeah, would make it even better her being champ champ. I like Asuka a fair bit though, and she doesn't deserve this.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If Charlotte wins, that means what? She's out of the WM main event and Asuka wins it back or does Super Becky win both belts?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Chris90 said:


> Why didn't they just do this match at Mania instead.


Because Charlotte is the golden girl. Ronda vs Charlotte was the plan for this years WM main event from the moment RR signed with WWE. Becky was only added because she unexpectedly got over as fuck to the point where they couldn't ignore it.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Maybe Becky makes a intervention allowing Asuka to retain. Can a man have hope?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> I was kidding lol. I've already seen the spoiler and all that.
> 
> My feeling was that this match was literally last min plans. I just feel pretty bad for Asuka. Her booking has been shit for months.


If you feel bad for Asuka, feel bad for the fact that she's the best talent in WWE history and isn't in the first ever womens main event. Not because she lost her title before WrestleMania and doesn't have to wrestle Mandy Rose in a shitty match that nobody cares about.


----------



## MyMelody (Feb 4, 2019)

I turned off as sooner I saw Charlotte come out, if this is really happening I’m not going to be watching this crap again.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Well I'm stopping watching after Mania, so yeah, would make it even better her being champ champ. I like Asuka a fair bit though, and she doesn't deserve this.


Asuka not deserving it aside it buries the entire SDL division in one fell swoop


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, that spanish fly was nice.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Leather Rebel said:


> Maybe Becky makes a intervention allowing Asuka to retain. Can a man have hope?


But why would Becky do that when she would win both titles at WM if Charlotte wins


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

"The Champ Champ does whatever the Fook she wants!"


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Are you in the same Facebook group as me? Someone posted this verbatim lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ha, no I’m not


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It would make more sense if Becky came out and distracted Charlotte and she lost cos of that, cos it would relate to the main event storyline. But that would make too much sense :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I aint gonna lie its gonna be a great fuckin moment watching The Man hold up all the gold hahahaha...this company is fuckin stupid though


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay so just a thought if Charlotte wins the title it's because Rhonda is leaving and the two titles are just too much for their roster which basically indicates that this was a failure


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yup they did it

fuck you WWE


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll WHOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Ha, no I’m not




So strange dead up someone posted it with the same grammar and shit 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHA RIP WOMENS DIVISION 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Fuck off, Vince.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

6 feet under bruhs


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

fuck this company


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Welp, there it is. I think WWE has officially lost any semblance of sense they actually had left.

Poor Asuka


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Why's this match even happening(storyline wise, I know why really). They keep talking about the McMahon's but they've shown to be inconsistent when it comes to being heels or faces, not to mention there's not suppose to be athuority figures anymore. Franky, I'm tired of the heel authority figure as whole and it really should have been put to rest ether after Eric or Vickie.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Nepotism Flair wins SMH


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

You want nuclear heat on your promotion, this is how you get nuclear heat on your promotion. I predict fans at the raw after wrestlemania hijacking with Asuka chants.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> But why would Becky do that when she would win both titles at WM if Charlotte wins


You have a point but they never said that if Charlotte wins it will be for both titles. But at the same time, they never announce this match til' now, so at the end they can do anything they want.

Also, Charlotte just won so fuck this.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

And it got a FACE pop. Look at that you fucking dweebs. QUEEN.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston

:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## Blissfit85 (Jun 29, 2018)

Get the fuck in haha.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What?

I like it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow I can't believe what a crock of crap the stupid company sucks ass.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

WTF? Is the Smackdown belt up for grabs in the Triple Threat now too?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

She fucking tapped out, wow, just wow.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow Asuka wont even be on WM now, thats nice real fucking nice.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That's it i'm out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> You want nuclear heat on your promotion, this is how you get nuclear heat on your promotion. I predict fans at the raw after wrestlemania hijacking with Asuka chants.


Its also just another nail in the coffin to get your talent to not re-sign with the company


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow ha ha


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

:russo :russo :russo :russo :russo


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> If Charlotte wins, that means what? She's out of the WM main event and Asuka wins it back or does Super Becky win both belts?



Maybe they will have 2 falls, one for SD and one for RAW. Charlie would retain and turn the rest of the match into a 1vs1.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

THEY HAD HER FUCKING TAP HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What????????????????:lmao

So they are going to merge the titles with Becky holding both at the end of Mania?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

WOW


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What the fuck is going on


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SHE TAPPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a fuckin slap in the face to Asuka


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so sure Charlotte has dirt on somebody higher up in WWE or uses her nepotism to the biggest extreme to get this many accolades, ugh.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This is such bullshit. Charlotte didn't need the belt, especially not at Asuka's expense.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow is just about all I can think of right now. Just wow.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This company really pisses me off but a bunch of stupid decisions lately this meaningless title win is just a setup for Becky to win combinable titles so WWE can acknowledge that without Rhonda they're not able to have two titles running at the same time


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I don't hate Charlotte, at all. I love her & her breast.

But I love Asuka more, and WTF JUST HAPPENED!?!?*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Add ASUKA to the WM main event!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Of course they do this in a super mark arena.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

These audiences are always full of idiots.

Let's boo her.

Oh my god new champ, let's clap, celebrate and shout Woo.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Welp, this main event is completely ruined. Charlotte is the queen of killing momentum.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

God, imagine Charlotte making Ronda tap. :fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Seriously Charlotte is the biggest cancer to this fucking product I've ever seen. Way fucking worse then Roman or Cena ever was, the quicker this fucking bitch retires the better.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> It would make more sense if Becky came out and distracted Charlotte and she lost cos of that, cos it would relate to the main event storyline. But that would make too much sense :lol


Not really


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Alright_Mate said:


> These audiences are always full of idiots.
> 
> Let's boo her.
> 
> Oh my god new champ, let's clap, celebrate and shout Woo.


Only way for WWE to listen is stop buying tickets and merchandise.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Asuka, go to AEW, Kenny likes you, he will treat you better


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

So Becky taps to Asuka on a PPV. Asuka taps to Charlotte in an unadvertised match on SD. Just so Becky can become an undisputed womens champion.

Where's the logic?


----------



## Hckykng19 (Jan 31, 2017)

RamPaige said:


> Welp, this main event is completely ruined. Charlotte is the queen of killing momentum.


No, Vince kills the momentum.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> SHE TAPPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a fuckin slap in the face to Asuka


Exactly what a horrible way for her to lose what a shame and I will add that I don't know if they're trying to have Charlotte get a lot of titles like her dad but the victory was lame and without Rhonda who I'm sure is leaving after Mania they're going to combine the titles


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe they unite the titles at WM? I just...what


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Absolutely fucking ridiculous, they make her tap out on top of everything. Should have made the WM match a Fatal Four Way, winner takes all..but no, let's squash Asuka and make her whole run meaningless.

Dumbest shit ive seen in a long time. Tyrion is right about everything man..


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


I see you and raise you:


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> These audiences are always full of idiots.
> 
> Let's boo her.
> 
> Oh my god new champ, let's clap, celebrate and shout Woo.


No one. Gives a shit. About Asuka. Most of you dont either. I do believe Tyrion does.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Alright_Mate said:


> These audiences are always full of idiots.
> 
> Let's boo her.
> 
> Oh my god new champ, let's clap, celebrate and shout Woo.


Dude, it a mark arena in a fucking casino in the middle of Connecticut. They picked today for a reason. They were too scared of Chicago, Philly, or Boston.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I forgot about Kurt and AJ Styles. AJ about to carry the hell out this match.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

“Umm Mr McMahon, we have no opponent left for Asuka at WM”

“Get the title off her and just put it in the RONDA MATCH DAMNIT”


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

What an absolute cluster fuck this women's main event has turned into. pure madness.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> So Becky taps to Asuka on a PPV. Asuka taps to Charlotte in an unadvertised match on SD. Just so Becky can become an undisputed womens champion.
> 
> Where's the logic?


There's none plus these last two weeks before Mania or the road too Mania should I say has been extremely horrible we really need competition cuz this company sometimes does the stupid shit fpalm


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Charlotte is killing the division, I bet she's hated backstage by the other women :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They found a way to ruin the women's match. Incredible.

:lmao


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Honestly, whatever, main roster Asuka is... sad.


----------



## Hckykng19 (Jan 31, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> And it got a FACE pop. Look at that you fucking dweebs. QUEEN.


Lol the crowd popped with Jinder won the title. Means nothing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"More meaningless belts (I mean titles) in the main event." :vince5


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Have two Women's Titles was stupid in the first place. There's a reason they unified them back in 2010.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

honestly would anybody blame asuka is she gave wwe her release

they would rather have charlotte wrestle twice than let asuka wrestle on the main card of WM


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Asuka isn't over, and they needed to raise the stakes further for the main at Mania. Very very smart move.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Absolutely fucking ridiculous, they make her tap out on top of everything. Should have made the WM match a Fatal Four Way, winner takes all in the first place.
> 
> Dumbest shit ive seen in a long time. Tyrion is right about everything man..


Always.

I'm just relieved I don't care. Before Friday I would've had a meltdown, but now, doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Seriously Charlotte is the biggest cancer to this fucking product I've ever seen. Way fucking worse then Roman or Cena ever was, the quicker this fucking bitch retires the better.




No. VINCE is the biggest cancer to this product. The ACTUAL decision maker!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What's crazy and I'm not kidding is they literally just made the main event of WrestleMania look like crap with Charlotte winning talking about making it really obvious what's going to happen,
I mean not that it wasn't , but still


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Asuka resigns with this company when her contract is up shes an absolute idiot, its obvious they don't give a fuck about her at all at this point, when she was champion they treated her like utter shit, kept her off tv for weeks and jobbed her out to Mandy fucking Rose. If she has any fucking sense she'll sign with AEW, i'd do it if i was her just as fuck you to Vince.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I get it to a degree that this puts heat on Charlotte for the WM (alot of people hating her right now). But at the expense of dropping Asuka from a WM title match last minute is just shit.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Add ASUKA to the WM main event!


Yes...this. 

First fall for the SD title, second for Raw. It will be epic.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

This is basically Michelle McCool's push but to the 100th powered.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlotte is like if Ric Flair had the Cena push, trying to chase Ric Flair. Spamming title wins.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

#Charlottewinslol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> They found a way to ruin the women's match. Incredible.
> 
> :lmao


They somehow just keep finding ways to ruin it.

Truly remarkable. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The women are mad


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110703204126375938

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110703803916013574

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110703690397216768


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This happened because of the Sportcenter pic that went viral of it saying “Ric Flairs daughter” under her name. Vince didn’t like the heat and did this. That and a combo for having jack shit to do with Asuka at Mania. Company is such a joke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> Seriously Charlotte is the biggest cancer to this fucking product I've ever seen. Way fucking worse then Roman or Cena ever was, the quicker this fucking bitch retires the better.


Yeah blame it on Charlotte not the retarded creative.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I actually switched the channel and turned on Impractical Jokers instead. This fucking company doesn't deserve even the abysmal ratings it gets.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> They found a way to ruin the women's match. Incredible.
> 
> :lmao


well that happened when Charlotte was added but they found a way to beat a dead horse


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> 6 feet under bruhs


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Aj looks emotional


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> Asuka isn't over, and they needed to raise the stakes further for the main at Mania. Very very smart move.




No, it really was not a smart move. They didn’t need to raise the stakes. What they had was absolutely golden with this story, and they’ve completely shit all over it. Complete overkill. 

As for Asuka, she was over, they killed her with this awful booking


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

They booked themselves into a corner where they made Asuka irrelevant with horrible booking. On top of that they can just never fucking help themselves anyway. Truly disgusting.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

If they book Charlotte to win at Mania... woo-boy! :lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> The women are mad
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110703204126375938
> ...


Lmao. They were all tweeting how happy they were last night and now since Charlotte won a fake belt they're mad. Who's the marks exactly?


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Always.
> 
> I'm just relieved I don't care. Before Friday I would've had a meltdown, but now, doesn't bother me one bit.


I got your back from now on, I truly believe Vince is out to get you man. Absolute bullshit, she deserves way better.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Always.
> 
> I'm just relieved I don't care. Before Friday I would've had a meltdown, but now, doesn't bother me one bit.


WWE has completely killed your love for sports entertainment huh? Can't blame ya.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I mean Ric Flair himself wasn't pushed in his WWE run in 1992 or when he came back in 2002. Did Vince just suddenly wake up in 2015 and thought Ric was his god? What if it was Cena's or Hunter's daughter? Would she beat Brock Lesnar?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Scarlett Bordeaux vs Disco Inferno continues to be the best booked feud in wrestling.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Dude, it a mark arena in a fucking casino in the middle of Connecticut. They picked today for a reason. They were too scared of Chicago, Philly, or Boston.


Thanks for the geography lesson on the USA (Y)


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Didn't these two wrestle at slammiversary or something?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't believe Charlotte is an 8 time champion in only 4 years, cos she's only been on the main roster since 2015. Ridiculous.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear if they have AJ lose clean..... is it worth ruining everyones WM momentum for Angles horrible match with Corbin?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%E2%80%AA1110705163768086528%E2%80%AC


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so they are doing to let Orton ruins Angles last match on SD, oh it just gets better and better


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

horrible


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtffffffffffff lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, I knew Orton would show up, but no this soon. What was even the point in having Angle here then?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fucking Orton. I really wanted to see this for TNA old times sake. :mj2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Welp that was stupid


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

All I can say is: Charlotte must suck some good dick backstage :lol :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sounds like I am missing a _great _Smackdown.

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is actually worse than Raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They want Kurt to win all his matches before his match at WM. I think that was a smart way of getting the win without a submission or pinfall.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok gimme Mean Street posse now PLEASE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Himiko said:


> No, it really was not a smart move. They didn’t need to raise the stakes. What they had was absolutely golden with this story, and they’ve completely shit all over it. Complete overkill.
> 
> As for Asuka, she was over, they killed her with this awful booking


You guys always blame the booking, if she was over she would be getting a hell of a lot more consistent pops instead of the duds she gets weekly, and you can't blame the booking for that.

The fact is Japanese have a tough time getting over in the states because they have a tough time building storylines around people that are ESL, and it was a smart move. If you can't tell a good story, which this story has put me to sleep since RR, then raise the stakes to such a level that people care. I actually care about this match. What I DONT care about is Asuka vs Mandy Rose.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

In Punk We Trust said:


> All I can say is: Charlotte must suck some good dick backstage :lol :lol


She's one of the ugliest women on the roster. Bottom 5 for sure.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Angle's in-ring return to WWE has been complete clusterfuck


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahaha where’s the Randy orton merry Christmas gif when you need it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did they hire Vince Russo or something FFS?

Oh wait that was an ad not an actual match ha ha


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

So the Spanish Fly is the new Superkick/DDt? I remember that was the reason why Paul Burchill was my favorite wrestler. 

To me tonight's match was just as good as the Mania mach. Smackdown stay bringing 4 star matches.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I actually switched the channel and turned on Impractical Jokers instead. This fucking company doesn't deserve even the abysmal ratings it gets.


Watching Joe Gatto shout "Larry" 100 times is far better than this shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110705163768086528


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

What the fuck is this show? What is happening in this company? Are they trying to produce the worst possible show every week?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> If Asuka resigns with this company when her contract is up shes an absolute idiot, its obvious they don't give a fuck about her at all at this point, when she was champion they treated her like utter shit, kept her off tv for weeks and jobbed her out to Mandy fucking Rose. If she has any fucking sense *she'll sign with AEW*, i'd do it if i was her just as fuck you to Vince.


She won't. Did you see her entrance? She came out with a SMILE on her face. She doesn't believe she deserves better. She's a complacent employee with no self esteem. She's definitely re-signing with WWE. I don't doubt it for a single second. She's never complained about ANY bad booking they've given her, and they've given her more than anybody. 



prosperwithdeen said:


> WWE has completely killed your love for sports entertainment huh? Can't blame ya.


If this triple threat wasn't the main event, I would've been the most furious I've ever been as a wrestling fan, but because it is, I don't care. All I wanted was Asuka in the first ever womens main event. Once they took that away from me, I'm completely numb to them doing anything else bad to her. As soon as they officially announced that that 3 way was the last match, I lost forever and can never be satisfied with her career, no matter what else happens, so I'm over it. I'm totally fine with it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMFAO are they unifying the womens titles :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fun fact: If there is no Womens Battle Royal the IIconics will be the only SD women on Mania besides Charlotte and Becky


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I guess this is the beginning of the all women weekly show if they unify the belts ala the tag belts right now. 

This is weird positioning on the show, now i don't care to watch anymore.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They're going to put Asuka in the WM main event match aren't they? 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joe having a singles match at WM is laughable as fuck tbh, they book him like shit all year, job him out constantly, even have him lose to Kofi in a gauntlet match, but then give him a title and a singles match at WM, makes no fucking sense. No one gives a fuck about Joe or takes him seriously, so why is he taking up a spot on the WM card? with the booking he's had he should just be in the ATGMBR.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> So the Spanish Fly is the new Superkick/DDt? I remember that was the reason why Paul Burchill was my favorite wrestler.
> 
> To me tonight's match was just as good as the Mania mach. Smackdown stay bringing 4 star matches.


Paul Burchill was a beast in his last WWE run (when he had Katie Lea Burchill). Shame they never pushed him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110705163768086528
Becky, if Asuka deserves so much better, then threaten to walk out if Asuka isn't added to the WrestleMania main event.

You won't, but back up your words if you mean them. :shrug


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Fun fact: If there is no Womens Battle Royal the IIconics will be the only SD women on Mania besides Charlotte and Becky




Babe, that’s not a fun fact


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wait minute, so they gave charlotte the title and it wont even be on the line?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I still like this Smackdown over last nights RAW lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Pete Gas about the choke Miz out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The promos for this new Chrisley show gives major incest vibes.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

LOL whaaa? First the Asuka fuckery followed up by the advertised Angle VS AJ Styles "One last match" being "Just kidding! Haha fooled ya!" (not that I expected a 5 star match...but still)

What the heck is even going on here?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The title won't even be up for grabs I bet. Just the RAW one.

I have a feeling they just gave her the belt to make the event look bigger with 2 champs, and to eliminate another match on the long ass boring card they got.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> wait minute, so they gave charlotte the title and it wont even be on the line?


:lmao

This is even stupider if she doesn't defend the thing. 

They've fucked this Raw Woman's Championship match up every step of the way since Charlotte was added.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Charlotte beats Asuka, Orton takes away Angle vs. Styles. The theme of this week's Smackdown is really "fuck the fans".

If they're pulling this shit just to try and make Kofi/New Day's victory bigger, it's not going to work. They jumped the shark with all this shit last week.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This womens main event is so cringe.

They're really hammering it on you, 100% for PR.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> The promos for this new Chrisley show gives major incest vibes.


If Chrisley is incesting with anyone its his son not his daughter.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Didn't Miz cut this promo last week?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Babe, that’s not a fun fact


Lmao, they're a super mark for the Iconics.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

lmfao so AJ-Angle didn't even go long.

This show sounds fucking awful.


----------



## gr8nessgraves7 (Sep 27, 2016)

I honestly don't want to watch the main event of WM now. This all seems forced now. No thanks.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Miz as a face is SO STUPID. It didn't work in 2012/2013, why are you doing it again?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> If Chrisley is incesting with anyone its his son not his daughter.


Oh, the mental images. But I was referring to the weird vibe the commercials give to the brother and sister.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Asuka isn't and wasn't over enough. End of story.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Sanity and Colon appearance!!!!


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

This bringing out bodyguards they've been doing a lot is getting tiring.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wthhhhhhh??


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

THAT IS NOT THE FUCKING POSSE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shane finally has a use for sanity.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> wait minute, so they gave charlotte the title and it wont even be on the line?




She’ll put it on the line later. They purposely had Becky say Charlotte had nothing to offer to the match, so that Charlotte would win this and have something to offer the match.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Joan Jett playing live makes my heart happy  She's very beloved here in Baltimore!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Erik. said:


> They're going to put Asuka in the WM main event match aren't they?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


lmfao more fuckery and a chick who shouldn't be there getting there ahead of legends of the business.

With the undefeated streak, yeah sure. But now? Screw that, this whole womensmania crap has become absurd.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

A wild Colon appears!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Oh, the mental images. But I was referring to the weird vibe the commercials give to the brother and sister.


OH lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bring back "SHANE'S A PUSSY" chants :HA


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Shane saying that the security is there to protect Miz from him. Yes Shane cos Miz is so scared of a middle aged man who can't go 5 seconds without breaking a sweat... :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Babe, that’s not a fun fact


It is because the IIconics have been buried more than any women on SD this past year, yet they are in the biggest show of the year, it's hilarious that the women who are at the bottom of the division are gonna be there over more deserving women


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Lmao, they're a super mark for the Iconics.


Somebody actually marks for the Iconics ?


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Shane being heel and Miz being face in the feud is just weird to me..

It's different but I dunno I just don't buy it yet.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Time to take the Colons seriously now that they’re with Shane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I bet Miz’s dad was having fun. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Ok gimme Mean Street posse now PLEASE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They should've been there at this very moment.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Charlotte beats Asuka, Orton takes away Angle vs. Styles. The theme of this week's Smackdown is really "fuck the fans".
> 
> If they're pulling this shit just to try and make Kofi/New Day's victory bigger, it's not going to work. They jumped the shark with all this shit last week.


With Vince in troll mode tonight, he'll probably screw Kofi out of an opportunity again tonight.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I rarely watch SD but did Becky saying never go full Russo on Twitter make Vince hire Russo as the only writer?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> They should've been there at this very moment.




I may have forgiven them for this TRASH that has happened on this show so far if I was able to mark for their music one last time. Instead I get the jobber tag teams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look Sanity is still alive and for some reason are Shane's security. Why are these supposed deranged nutjobs just standing there as a rich kids security?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well that was a sexually charged promo from Shane.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn Shane :sodone


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

love how all these jobbers are protecting Shane.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

There goes Asuka's WWE career , fuck you Vince. :fuck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Epico getting that TV time :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So basically Becky is more dangerous than Miz apparently


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

My stream played up and i missed the first hour. 

Charlotte is the Smackdown Women's Champion, what the hell?


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> For the men, yes. For the women, championships are a dime a dozen. Everybody gets them. The first ever womens WM main event is the first of its kind. If Asuka doesn't get to be a part of that, nothing else matters.
> 
> I don't even care that she's dropping the title tonight. I should care, but I don't.


Would you rather Asuka never won a championship but got to be in the first women's WM main event or won 10 championships (which obviously isn't going to happen, but let's just say it did) and never main evented WM? I would take the latter.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Miz is burying these jobbers graves even deeper


Who wrote this shit tonight? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

lol at that cut to shane lookin a lil worried on the ramp


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lol at Super Miz


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sorry I can't buy that Miz is able to whoop all these dudes asses. :mj4


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Miz on a security beat down segment as a face. Some thing you thought you would never see.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Miz single handedly taking Sanity out....i know they're jobbers but come on 3 dudes, Miz has no business taking out 3 dudes especially when one of them is the size of Killian Dain.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> Epico getting that TV time :lol


Its actually Primo if Im not mistaken


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You know Sanity is really buried when all 3 get beat down by the Miz.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Okay, Miz kicking ass is the first plus so far.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So the women's fatal 4 way is canceled? hahahahahaha


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Miz/Shane feud is the best booked feud going into Wrestlemania, no surprise though as it involves a McMahon.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

https://twitter.com/Stephen_NYMonsr/status/1110707972601200640?s=20

So true! [emoji23]


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

So the Miz beat up like 8 dudes? Ok.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Seriously, what the *fucking fuck*???


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

I know ppl complain about RAW being too long at 3 hours all the time, but this Show has pointed out how crucial that 3rd hour is to try and build up feuds. 
All of these SD feuds feel heatless as there's no time to build them.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I love Miz but that looks ridiculous watching him beat up a dozen guys. He should be a chickenshit heel like JBL, Edge and Jericho. Not a fucking superman face. This company literally can't do a single thing right.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The reason why this Kofi crap is so stupid, is that Bryan doesn't have an opponent at WM yet. If he did, this would help the believable nature of this dumb shit. But nope, and the sad thing is, people are still believing that Vince is screwing Kofi lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No one... LITERALLY NO ONE wants to see this recap.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Please dont tell me one of these two SNL clowns will win the Andre Battle Royale


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg are they seriously recaping the retarded SNL/Braun segment from Raw? They're really proud that they got those nobodies to be on WWE aint they?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

What an epic feud Bruan has for this Mania!
who would have guessed he would be doing this shit last year.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I forgot that Smackdown loves to do recaps of RAW but not the opposite


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Another hour of New Day beating everyone. See yall later.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Think about this people, we don't have a WWE title match announced for WM and we're 2 weeks from fucking WM.... The build and booking for this years WM is without a doubt the fucking worst ever.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I love Miz but that looks ridiculous watching him beat up a dozen guys. He should be a chickenshit heel like JBL, Edge and Jericho. Not a fucking superman face. This company literally can't do a single thing right.




This. I’m a Miz mark but him beating up 6 dudes isn’t the Miz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Seems to be becoming a tradition to have Braun Strowman involved in the most ridiculous idiotic novelty moments every Wrestlemania now. 

Last year with Nicholas. This year with these two bozos.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

All those people saying for weeks you can't have Charlotte face Asuka at Wrestlemania because Asuka should get her win back...

Well now you get Charlotte pinch the title from Asuka with zero notice or build up two weeks before Mania. 

I can only presume now the plan is for Becky to hold all the gold at Wrestlemania.

Also way to bury the Smackdown Women's Title. 

Becky and Charlotte have been gunning for Ronda and the Raw Women's Title since the Royal Rumble. 

Now the Smackdown Title is essentially a token prop for the Raw Women's Title match. 

Sure it means we will get our first ever Double/Unified Women's Champion but still.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Seems to be becoming a tradition to have Braun Strowman involved in the most ridiculous idiotic novelty moments every Wrestlemania now.
> 
> Last year with Nicholas. This year with these two bozos.


BigShow 2.0

Shits sad


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Colin Jost is WWE's best heel right now. Such a punchable fucking face, plus he's banging Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I think it is possible that the Raw women's championship will be the only one defended. That way if Becky wins, all the women's titles will be held by the four horsewomen and they can have their moment at the end of Wrestlemania since they are the ones responsible for the whole revolution. 

That would be cool and all, but I don't give them that much credit. They probably just threw it on Charlotte out of the blue because Vince has no idea what he is doing week to week.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Colin Jost is WWE's best heel right now. Such a punchable fucking face, plus he's banging Scarlett Johansson.


Until Scott Steiner asks her if she wants to find out what its like to be with a real man.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Still on such a downer after that Charlotte Asuka title change


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

wish these two would fuck off to AEW or something


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Peyton is so fucking sexy. Hottest woman in WWE by far.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I only understood half of what they IIconics said

Peyton looking so fucking fine sodone


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Club!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Karl Anderson is held down so much by Luke fucking Gallows, he could be a great singles wrestler, but he's saddled with tagging with fucking Festus.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's crazy to think that literal jobbers are above Asuka now. I like the Iiconics but they're beneath Asuka or should be in terms of booking.
Instead Titty Flair just gets another title because her daddy fucked some broad


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Colin Jost is WWE's best heel right now. Such a punchable fucking face, plus he's banging Scarlett Johansson.


WWEs booking team is the WWEs best heel right now lol

Wait how did Jost land SJ


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

buried


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

This really bouta end with them celebrating and Vince making Rowan and Bryan the final team lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Think about this people, we don't have a WWE title match announced for WM and we're 2 weeks from fucking WM.... The build and booking for this years WM is without a doubt the fucking worst ever.


This mania card and this road to Mania has been the worst I can remember in all the years I've been watching. Tonight pissed me off so bad that I'm actually thinking of calling my buddies I usually watch with and telling them I wont be showing up for the Mania party. If I do go and watch it though I will for sure be taking a long long break from the product after it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Peyton is so fucking sexy. Hottest woman in WWE by far.


The other chick beside her is ugly tho. Reminds me of the tall Kardashian.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

So 5 women got their moment stolen from them so Charlotte Flair has her moment at Wrestlemania by walking in as a Champion even if Becky is hopefully still the one to walk away as the champion.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

New Day with that quick work. :lol

What's up with Lana's hair...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So now Vince is going to have new day bury all of SDs best tag teams

im out

fuck this


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lana's hair is short again. I'm sure she's wearing a wig, it looks too perfect :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Bro... Becky is apart of the geek viewing party?


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

The state of The Club. Just leave, guys.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So today both the womens division and the tag division gets buried, that must be some sort of record


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Wait how did Jost land SJ


No one knows. That's why he's the best heel.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nakamura was in the WWE title match at last years Mania, now him and Rusev are jobbing to Xaiver and Big E 12 days before this years Mania.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Nicky Midss said:


> Bro... Becky is apart of the geek viewing party?


Yeah she's a face! See her trolling people and bringing famiyl into her feuds means she's a face!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Nicky Midss said:


> Bro... Becky is apart of the geek viewing party?


Run in by Honda at the end of the show?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Gauntlet matches have become the new "tag team match, playa!"


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> No one knows. That's why he's the best heel.


He kinda looks like a young Sean Hannity.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The other chick beside her is ugly tho. Reminds me of the tall Kardashian.


Agreed. She's the obvious wingman material. You need to call your friend to take her attention like she's a World of Warcraft boss or something.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Should be a good main event. 

This story line is growing on me.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> So now Vince is going to have new day bury all of SDs best tag teams
> 
> im out
> 
> fuck this


Between this and Miz beating 15 guys this superman booking is getting outrageous.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

USO’s The Bar and Rowan and Bryan or Harper returns. Stupid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Nicky Midss said:


> Bro... Becky is apart of the geek viewing party?


Weird but I guess why not. She's in the mania event with presumably two titles on the line. 

Good night for the man.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Nakamura won the Rumble last year and fought for the wwe title at Mania, and now he's nothing more than a random jobber, how far this guy has fallen.


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Rusev and Nak


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The other chick beside her is ugly tho. Reminds me of the tall Kardashian.


To me, Billie looks a lot better without all that makeup and lipstick. Peyton is by far more superior though.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

This New Day shit is so ridiculous..this WM is fucked. Miz has been the only good part of this show so far.

I thought they would soften the blow of Asuka losing with the Styles/Angle match and it didn't even get started. I try to be positive and give credit where it's due but man, this booking has been so bad.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

How short is Mysterio? Becky is 5'4 and he's like 6 inches shorter


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Asuka watching like she didn’t just lose her title


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The roster doesn't give a fuck that Asuka just got buried in another failed attempt to make people care about Charlotte but they are all backstage rooting for New Day lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Xobeh said:


> How short is Mysterio? Becky is 5'4 and he's like 6 inches shorter


I guess we are not seeing her heels, but yeah he is really small, according to Wikipedia 5'6


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


Fucking hell, whoever did Billie Kay's make up should be sacked.

Her face looks like a blow up doll.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> I guess we are not seeing her heels, but yeah he is really small, according to Wikipedia 5'6


No way, Becky is about 5-6 inhes taller, unless those are some damn bigass heels, he's way, way shorter around 4'11 I think


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Xobeh said:


> How short is Mysterio? Becky is 5'4 and he's like 6 inches shorter


She is billed at 5ft 6


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Javocado said:


> Asuka watching like she didn’t just lose her title


fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Asuka is backstage hanging with Kofi like nothing happened now hahahahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Becky standing next to Kofi, feeling his pain and cheering New Day on. roud


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Having Becky out the back with Kofi does make sense actually. 

Considering Vince screwed over Becky and Vince is now screwing over Kofi and he is in proper underdog fighting mode right now.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hey, you were right after all. Both belts on the line. Take a bow.


Was meant to be a troll to piss off Becky haters :shrug

The fact that they have actually done it, well, fuck. I don't even know anymore.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Nakamura should just go back to Japan or AEW.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Fucking hell, whoever did Billie Kay's make up should be sacked.
> 
> Her face looks like a blow up doll.


Royce is a 10/10 even with the plastic chest and lip fillers.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So if Charlotte wins the title and takes it to Mania, how does that even work? Does she just not defend it or have two matches at Mania? I don't really want to see her wrestle twice, lol. This is so fucking stupid.


My guess: Charlotte now wins at Wrestlemania and unites the titles.

They totally disrespected Asuka in the same way they did last time she lost a title to Charlotte. This time they sent Angle out immediately instead of cutting immediately to Cena. I guess this time a streak wasn't broken, but still. That's very disrespectful, and I really don't think Asuka can be salvaged now if she stays with the company after being shown such disrespect. 

She was the only thing keeping me watching the main roster, so I'm done with WWE, at least until I hear that Kairi Sane got called up, but even then.... maybe not. It seems pointless for the women except for the chosen.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Unifying the women’s belt at this point is best for business. Smackdown has nobody credible anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The second this gauntlet match started I turned off Smackdown. I’m not sitting through another hour long pointless gauntlet match


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

TheFeitan said:


> She is billed at 5ft 6


She said in an interview she's 5'8. Ronda is 5'7 and Becky looks taller than her, WWE bill her at 5'6 though so who knows.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Have they said if both titles will be on the line in the women's match at mania yet? Also I feel super bad for Asuka and the entire SDL women's division, can't even begin to imagine how low their morale must be right now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This cheering squad in the back is just...:lol

I bet Vince is like..."cheer dammit!" :vince5


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Will it ever be explained why all the heels don't want Kofi to get a title shot? What are their motives other than just being heels? Shouldn't they be trying to get title shots themselves?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait for WWE pulling the same shit they did last week and announce Bryan and Rowan as the last team and they beat Big E and Xavier


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Can't wait for WWE pulling the same shit they did last week and announce Bryan and Rowan as the last team and they beat Kofi and Xavier




Harper might return 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

finalnight said:


> You want nuclear heat on your promotion, this is how you get nuclear heat on your promotion. I predict fans at the raw after wrestlemania hijacking with Asuka chants.


You know, it could actually happen. It really is that much of a slap to the face of the women's division and goes beyond Asuka, just like Bryan was a slap to the fans faces when WWE showed it wouldn't listen regarding him. And it could get Asuka over with Vince. Would definitely be similar to Bryan losing to Shaemus in a few seconds in that Wrestlemania match years ago.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

Asuka cheering new day on instead of being upset about losing title is ridiculous


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So this is interference since they're not in the match.
Why isn't New Day winning?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Usos heels?

Edit:Nvm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is major overkill at this point. They've way overdone this.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

They got respect, maybe they’ll lay down for them.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This is overbooked garbage


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

FUCK YEAH UCEEEEE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

So the Fatal-4-Way is of without any explanation? This is a big punch into the face of all SmackDown women! Absolutely no need for this and pretty damn pointless with the blue belt not on the line at WrestleMania!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brothas unite :honoraryblack


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bryan and Rowan :lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Gay shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And the Usos are the biggest babyface team in the division after that


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok, that was actually cool. There was literally nothing The Usos would have gained from that, they're already champs.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

DB kicking the TV actually me after Asuka lost


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, Rowan almost got a stiff chair shot thrown right at his head.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Usos backing up Kofi.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Thought Rowan was going to eat that chair then from Bryan.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was actually pretty cool from the Usos


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Daniel Bryan like....


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Damn, Rowan almost got a stiff chair shot thrown right at his head.


Yeah noticed that as well lol.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Who would have thought the IIconics have a match at Wrestlemania but none of the rest of the Smackdown Women's roster have a match as it stands. (Becky and Charlotte excluded for obvious reasons)


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

oh for fucks sake
same old shit chant please


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Bryan nearly levelled Rowan with the chair lol.

Entire babyface locker room to threaten to quit when Vince screws Kofi.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> Daniel Bryan like....




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110720674967052289


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Xavier Woods is the most underrated talent on the roster 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

they killed him, he's dead


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Are those announce tables that heavy? They don't seem. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Great story telling man!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

We goin to Mania brothas :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Mikey Mike (Jan 29, 2018)

Cue Vince....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Front row seats to Mania in....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Yawn doesn't count because they didn't beat them, a countout isn't a victory 

stay tuned for more fuckery next week!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Wtf :ha


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Finally, you made it official, old man.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KO being a cheerleader...weird to see.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

KO and Miz out there is fucking stupid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why is KO the 1st one out :lmao


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> KO and Miz out there is fucking stupid
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And Becky looking like a jobber when she's supposed to be headlining WM.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good ending.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Y'all want to take this story to the next level?

Next week... Bryan, Rowan and a bunch of MAGA hats come down to the ring and tell us how they really feel about Kofi and people like him being handed opportunities.

Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was genuine feel-good moment, and the show needed it after the Charlotte debacle.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't put my finger on it but something smells of this overbooking of getting Kofi into Mania and the continuous spotlight on Kofi. It feels like a pretense to a New Day split and a Big E or Big E & Xavier heel turn. The idea that Kofi couldn't get himself into Mania and his boys had to do the work with no reward for themselves.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

So no one wants to get a couple of cheap shots in on Bryan...no one...no one at all?


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Geeks.. Geeks everywhere


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I loved that feel good moment for Kofi and New Day; this is the one feud that feels like it has the momentum and passion going into Mania. The booking is just right.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

ahahhahahahhahhahahah AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA ladies and gentlemen rollins vs brock is most well written rivalry of this road to wrestlemnia!! ahahahahahah incredible, I knew this lesnar shit getting no build would be better than wwe writing je fucking sus :lol:


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Y'all want to take this story to the next level?
> 
> Next week... Bryan, Rowan and a bunch of MAGA hats come down to the ring and tell us how they really feel about Kofi and people like him being handed opportunities.
> 
> Bwahahahahahahaha!


That would actually be entertaining so it will never happen.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Headliner said:


> I can't put my finger on it but something smells of this overbooking of getting Kofi into Mania and the continuous spotlight on Kofi. It feels like a pretense to a New Day split and a Big E or Big E & Xavier heel turn. The idea that Kofi couldn't get himself into Mania and his boys had to do the work with no reward for themselves.


I could see Big E make the heel turn because he has the beef. 

But it can wait until after Mania surely.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thats the climax of all this? Like shooting a blank.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110723870342823936


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, what a terribly booked show.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

patpat said:


> ahahhahahahhahhahahah AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA ladies and gentlemen rollins vs brock is most well written rivalry of this road to wrestlemnia!! ahahahahahah incredible, I knew this lesnar shit getting no build would be better than wwe writing je fucking sus :lol:


You mean Heyman vs Rollins.

With Rollins losing to Drew only a week ago or so.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I can't put my finger on it but something smells of this overbooking of getting Kofi into Mania and the continuous spotlight on Kofi. It feels like a pretense to a New Day split and a Big E or Big E & Xavier heel turn. The idea that Kofi couldn't get himself into Mania and his boys had to do the work with no reward for themselves.




Something is off. This whole show felt like that though. I really don’t want them to split them up after this. I know it’ll prob mean more for E and Woods who deserve a push but idk I just like them together despite how stale they are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, that was a good closing moment to the show along with The Miz segment.

Other than that it was a :vincefu


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> Man, what a terribly booked show.


still think brock vs rollins is the worst build? let it go to wwe to do less than nothing :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was not a good episode of Smackdown. Ending was cool I suppose, Miz segment was solid too, but SD really wasn't much better than Raw this week. Both were garbage.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Man, what a terribly booked show.


 Really need to stop following this shit cold turkey.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

"GIVE ME WHAT I WANT" was the only good thing to come from this years RTWM buildup. Thank you for the legendary meme Dave.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That felt more like the Mania main event than the womens match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I can't put my finger on it but something smells of this overbooking of getting Kofi into Mania and the continuous spotlight on Kofi. It feels like a pretense to a New Day split and a Big E or Big E & Xavier heel turn. The idea that Kofi couldn't get himself into Mania and his boys had to do the work with no reward for themselves.





-XERO- said:


>


^


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Donnie said:


> Really need to stop following this shit cold turkey.


the little build up Jericho did on Cody on BTE on episode 7 had more intensity than this shit ahahah


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

No Sonya Deville tonight is disappointing


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

overbooked piece of garbage, so the new days just ran through the tag division, everyone in the backstage supporting them like geeks, and the wwe champion looking like shit ? WTH happened to the bdass hell Bryan? 
i am not even gonna mention Asuka and Nakamura, they should just leave at this point. if Balor is watching this , I hope he knows what to do next :lol
I think the club is leaving too ( appart from Aj) Gallows and Anderson are definitely goin aew


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> "GIVE ME WHAT I WANT" was the only good thing to come from this years RTWM buildup. Thank you for the legendary meme Dave.


That and the AJ/Orton promo. Literally everything else has been the drizzling shits.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Donnie said:


> Really need to stop following this shit cold turkey.


Just 2 months until we have a real wrestling company to watch again.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Honestly Charlotte winning the title tonight you can tell was a last minute decision. 

I mean she could have won the beat the clock challenge on Raw last night and that be used as an excuse to offer her a title match tonight. 

Yet Becky won it.

Why wasn't Becky offered the title match instead. 

Literally nonsense.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Just 2 months until we have a real wrestling company to watch again.


 it's too long bro! hahahaha 
Jericho droppping i am not your boss on Cody shits on all of this! even that fucking Micheal kazawa haunting Matt Jackson is better, it's actually funny :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

GOATista producing the moment of this RTWM with his GOAT tier GIVE ME WHAT I WANT promo.

That shit was fucking hilarious, lines were so bad it was amazing + the memes :lmao

God damn, that's probably the only thing I'll remember from this RTWM in 10 years time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BTE is shit these days, even worst than WWE, and I have praised them a lot in the past


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Press F for the fallen


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> BTE is shit these days, even worst than WWE, and I have praised them a lot in the past


What's wrong with them? I generally hear good things about it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110723870342823936


Aleister Black coming out like a geek to celebrate KofiMania...:lol

Even Asuka who had just lost a match was jumping backstage in celebration.

This company seriously doesn't have a clue in how to preserve the integrity of the show's characters.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Maybe


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Aleister Black coming out like a geek to celebrate KofiMania...:lol
> 
> Even Asuka who had just lost a match was jumping backstage in celebration.
> 
> This company seriously doesn't have a clue in how to preserve the integrity of the show's characters.


lol



Mordecay said:


> Press F for the fallen


:batista3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> What's wrong with them? I generally hear good things about it.


They are doing nothing these days, usually they advanced their tv storylines on the show, but since they are not on tv anymore and the only show they have is in 2 months the show is mostly filler these days. And this is just me, but new "regulars" like MJF and Joey Janela are not as entertaining as Marty or Flip were


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Maybe Charlotte will get kicked out of the match now, Charlotte Asuka 2 at Mania, and all are pleased?


Hahahahaha jk Asuka gonna be in jobber battle royal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Maybe Charlotte will get kicked out of the match now, Charlotte Asuka 2 at Mania, and all are pleased?
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha jk Asuka gonna be in jobber battle royal
> ...


rumours that the Smackdown title might not even be on the line at mania so Charlotte will walk out as a champion is absolutely crazy if that is true.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Asuka should get a shot at one of the champions after WM.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Charlotte won another belt, wow! Becky should unify the titles at WM.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> They are doing nothing these days, usually they advanced their tv storylines on the show, but since they are not on tv anymore and the only show they have is in 2 months the show is mostly filler these days. And this is just me, but new "regulars" like MJF and Joey Janela are not as entertaining as Marty or Flip were


Aww I get. Do the ever have full stories that don't necessarily have to revolve around like a match and stuff?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I guess SAnitY is probably going to AEW


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

> The dark main event after tonight's WWE 205 Live in Uncasville, CT as the Mohegan Sun Arena was announced to be Becky Lynch vs. new SmackDown Women's Champion Charlotte Flair, but Flair never came out. Lana came to the ring instead to confront Lynch, ranting on her about her spot in WWE. The segment ended with Becky beating up on Lana and making her tap to the Disarm-Her


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/03/what-happened-after-wwe-205-with-becky-lynch-652428/


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

i just saw what happened on Smackdown and all I want to say is I told you. It didn't happen exactly as I thought it would but I had been saying for months this would happen and no one wanted to believe it. The excuses were plenty and was even called a 'drooling idiot' and there was NO WAY they would ever do it because of the brand split and their doing it.

The Main Event at WrestleMANia will be for the Raw and Smackdown Women's Championships in a Unified Women's Championship match were Becky walks out the New Unified Women's Champion.

Go check out my older posts if you are skeptical I have been claiming this would happen or not.

One last thing I want to point out: No Automatic Rematches.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The funniest thing is that fucking ROWAN is the most protected guy in this company right now :lmao


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

What in the name of Vince Russo is going on with that random Charlotte/Asuka match that became a Title match? There was no build to it as Asuka has been floating doing nothing and Charlotte and Becky have been forbidden to wrestle on the show they are rostered on throughout this Rousey feud. I was not happy at all with what transpired. The match itself was fine though. Just the result. Asuka deserves better. And this continues to to prove to us WWE Universe how Vince favors his chosen ones. 

Kofimania continues to run wild and that was the main thing I enjoyed on Smackdown. The Gauntlet matches were okay and I loved continuity with the Usos forfeiting their turn in the Gauntlet because they respect the New Day and agrees that Kofi deserves his Title opportunity. I hate how Daniel Bryan continues to eat pinfalls like he's the Revival though. And glad Kurt Angle's cameo appearance was short and sweet with a Randy Orton interference.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Overall I quite enjoyed this show, I've actually youtubed most of the segments/matches on a WWE show for the first time in years and years. Of course the only real negative is Asuka dropping the Title to Charlotte. Its typical WWE though in that it doesn't matter who it is, but when they're pushing someone they push them in a way that makes everyone else feel worthless. Asuka feels like an unimportant joke now. Her undefeated streak came to an end in an unspectacular way last year, and now she's dropped the Title just before WM this year. It doesn't matter who it is, wether its a chosen one like Charlotte, Roman, Rollins, or someone like Becky Lynch when WWE gets behind someone they make sure to turn everyone they come into contact with into a joke.

The gauntlet match was really fun, though there is that issue of them going over so many people so easily in one night. But it wa sfun and it gets Kofi into the WM Title match. Have to ask for kayfabes sake; Vince did everything he could to keep Kofi out of the match, so who was Vince's pick/backup to face Bryan then?

The Miz/Shane stuff was great. Miz is doing an Awesome job as a babyface.

AJ/Angle was done in a way so as to not expose the fact that Angle is a shadow of himself and that match would have been a dud if it was let to go on.

Daniel and Rowans backstage tantrum after the Usos forfeit was the most unbelievable tantrum ever, it wasn't believable they were like two cartoon characters.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Overall I quite enjoyed this show, I've actually youtubed most of the segments/matches on a WWE show for the first time in years and years. Of course the only real negative is Asuka dropping the Title to Charlotte. Its typical WWE though in that it doesn't matter who it is, but when they're pushing someone they push them in a way that makes everyone else feel worthless. Asuka feels like an unimportant joke now. Her undefeated streak came to an end in an unspectacular way last year, and now she's dropped the Title just before WM this year. It doesn't matter who it is, wether its a chosen one like Charlotte, Roman, Rollins, *or someone like Becky Lynch when WWE gets behind someone they make sure to turn everyone they come into contact with into a joke.*



Um can you show me where Becky made everyone look like a joke? Becky literally put Asuka over at the Royal Rumble. Becky has only been working with Charlotte,Asuka and Ronda the last 6 months and only Charlotte got dominated by Becky which is deserved. 


Again who did Becky make look like a joke?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Um can you show me where Becky made everyone look like a joke? Becky literally put Asuka over at the Royal Rumble. Becky has only been working with Charlotte,Asuka and Ronda the last 6 months and only Charlotte got dominated by Becky which is deserved.
> 
> 
> Again who did Becky make look like a joke?


I mena more in regards to the fact that WWE focus all their attention upon the select few and everyone else is ignored. ALl their attention with the women has been on Ronda, Becky and Charlotte so Asuka has struggled to even get on TV, and has now dropped the Title 2 weeks out from WM so they can add another trinket to the triple threat. All their focus is on that trio so everyone else is treated like an unimportant joke.

And I mean Becky did the job for Asuka but Becky has gone onto bigger things while Asuka has done nothing.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Show was fine outside of Asuka losing I'll keep my annoyance with that to myself.


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

People actually thought Kofi wasn't going to have aWWE title match at Mania

Hilarious huh?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

We're defiantly close to a Big E heel turn his reaction last night was a clear sign


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> ThEmB0neZ said:
> 
> 
> > Um can you show me where Becky made everyone look like a joke? Becky literally put Asuka over at the Royal Rumble. Becky has only been working with Charlotte,Asuka and Ronda the last 6 months and only Charlotte got dominated by Becky which is deserved.
> ...


Yeah but that ain't on becky. That is on the writers. It is a disgrace what happened to becky but she ain't the reason Asuka has been booked so bad. Wwe should have put becky and Charlotte on raw when they went for the raw title and traded two women over to replace them


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Um can you show me where Becky made everyone look like a joke? Becky literally put Asuka over at the Royal Rumble. Becky has only been working with Charlotte, Asuka and Ronda the last 6 months and only Charlotte got dominated by Becky which is deserved.
> 
> 
> Again who did Becky make look like a joke?


And they didn't have Charlotte look like a chump in any of those defeats. In fact, they had her dominate several of those matches for most of their duration, sometimes even no selling quite a few spots so she looked like endurance personified. Oh, and unlike with this "out of WM" moment (or the last WM bout, for that matter), whenever Charlotte loses, it's either presented as a fluke, outside help or, if she finally gets pinned clean as a whistle, a super big deal.


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

Great show. Flair vs Asuka was one of the best matches I've ever seen. Better than the mania match in my opinion and I was live for mania. Also makes the main event more important if followed up correctly. And one less match at mania is great as the show is gonna be too long as is.


----------

